# Portable generator connection to electric meter



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

I saw a device that plugs between the outside electric meter housing and the electric meter. The generator plugs into this device to feed the electric panel instead of using an interlock or manual transfer switch. We're moving from New Jersey and having a new house built in Punta Gorda FL. and I want to check with FPL to see if this is legal with them. Unfortunately I've reached the age where I make new friends everyday but the faces are familiar . So any help is greatly appreciated as to what this device is called. Thanks!


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

whimsey29 said:


> I saw a device that plugs between the outside electric meter housing and the electric meter. The generator plugs into this device to feed the electric panel instead of using an interlock or manual transfer switch. We're moving from New Jersey and having a new house built in Punta Gorda FL. and I want to check with FPL to see if this is legal with them. Unfortunately I've reached the age where I make new friends everyday but the faces are familiar . So any help is greatly appreciated as to what this device is called. Thanks!


Generlink








GenerLink 30 Amp Meter Mounted Transfer Switch MA23-N - The Home Depot


The GenerLink is a plug and play transfer switch that gives the homeowner the ability to use anything in their electrical panel up to the capacity of the generator. The GenerLink is UL listed and is a



www.homedepot.com


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

I have an *MA24-S*. Best unit I've ever had for generator connection!








GenerLink 40 Amp Meter Mounted Transfer Switch with 75kA Per Phase Surge Protection MA24-S - The Home Depot


The GenerLink is a plug and play transfer switch that gives the homeowner the ability to use anything in their electrical panel up to the capacity of the generator. The GenerLink is UL listed and is a



www.homedepot.com


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks! Hopefully Florida Power and Light will allow this to be used. It would simplify load management with a lot more flexibility in choosing what circuits you want "live" at particular time so you don't overload the generator.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea it depends on the utility...
some utilities do not like the generlinks as they are relay style inside...
for me I went the manual interlock style on the system.
full manual.


----------



## Airstreamer67 (Oct 3, 2020)

I wonder if there have been any operational problems with the relay-type GenerLink units used with home generators. 

There must be some reason that some utilities don't want them under their meters. Maybe it's just because thieves are always looking for ways to steal electric services by fooling with the meters, and so they are suspicious of newfangled devices. 

Or maybe its some sort of safety reason.

The world wonders.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

GenerLinks are a nice simple solution to safely connect a generator to a homes electrical system. Personally It’s not my first choice, but its K.I.S.S approved.


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

Found out FPL does not allow Generlink, so plan B, the manual interlock. Hopefully that's OK wit FPL, if not then it's a 10 position Reliance manual transfer switch. I'd prefer the interlock method as I can better control the power distribution according to needs. We're bring our B&S 5500W Storm Responder to tie us over till we get a Honda 7000 EUI. The B&S has been great for our house in NJ but it's manual start and I want my wife to be able to start it. The 342cc engine can be a bear to pull start, though it usually starts on the 2nd pull. I know neither gen will run the house AC but we'll get some portable room ac units to cover during those periods, plus the house has has fans in all the rooms.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

manual interlock is a great plan!
can the b&s be converted to electric start like the honda engines?
honda gx engines all have kits for electric start.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

whimsey29 said:


> Found out FPL does not allow Generlink


FPL actually installs GenerLinks. See this link from fplhome.com: https://www.fplhome.com/content/dam...Link_FPL_Home_Instruction_Manual_2-1-2021.pdf

FPL Home is a dba of FPL Energy Services, Inc. FPL Home and its affiliates offer smart, reliable, and affordable solutions for residential customers. Headquartered in South Florida, FPL Home is an unregulated subsidiary of Florida Power & Light Company (a NextEra Energy Company).


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

tabora said:


> FPL actually installs GenerLinks. See this link from fplhome.com: https://www.fplhome.com/content/dam...Link_FPL_Home_Instruction_Manual_2-1-2021.pdf
> 
> FPL Home is a dba of FPL Energy Services, Inc. FPL Home and its affiliates offer smart, reliable, and affordable solutions for residential customers. Headquartered in South Florida, FPL Home is an unregulated subsidiary of Florida Power & Light Company (a NextEra Energy Company).


Thanks Tabora, I'll definitely look into that, it'll make running a smaller power generator more useful. I can easily select the circuits needed at the time and I don't have to drill through hurricane resistant rebar reinforced concrete block to run a cord to the box.


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

iowagold said:


> manual interlock is a great plan!
> can the b&s be converted to electric start like the honda engines?
> honda gx engines all have kits for electric start.


Not sure about converting to electric start, it's probably doable but would most likely cost a pretty penny to do. Even though the gen has only about ~120 running hours it's 9 years old and a screamer. We'll use it till we can afford to add the 7000W Honda.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

whimsey29 said:


> Not sure about converting to electric start, it's probably doable but would most likely cost a pretty penny to do. Even though the gen has only about ~120 running hours it's 9 years old and a screamer. We'll use it till we can afford to add the 7000W Honda.


i found kits for 150-405 usd
send over the model and serial number off the engine tag
*How to find the serial number on Briggs and Stratton models?
and the page with the electric start
https://www.briggsstrattonstore.com/briggs-and-stratton-electric-starter-kit/*


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

iowagold said:


> i found kits for 150-405 usd
> send over the model and serial number off the engine tag
> *How to find the serial number on Briggs and Stratton models?
> and the page with the electric start
> https://www.briggsstrattonstore.com/briggs-and-stratton-electric-starter-kit/*


Sorry I didn't get back sooner, work gets in the way of really "important fun" stuff . The Briggs gen is model# 030430 Rev 00. The numbers on the engine are: Model 21T212, Type 0116G1, Code 100317YD. These were stamped on the engine. Thanks !


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

you might give a shout out to briggs.
they might have the kit number handy.
try this blow up below
*click here for the briggs parts blow up*
they show a starter on that blow up!
snap a couple of pix of the engine please...
not sure if it requires a different fly wheel and shroud plus the starter, sol. etc.
you can always use an after market trickle charger to keep the battery charged.
and then plug that in to the gen 120 vac during a run or wall out let when stored till in use!

last one we looked at it had all of the mounting tabs and a cover plate to remove and add the starter!
just add a push button switch for the starter sol.... with a battery and starter and you should be set. 

honda open frame gens are the same kinda deal.
most of them you just buy the electric start kit!
easy to do on a gx 390 honda!


----------

